# Plastic or Ceramic drip tips



## Marzuq (2/11/14)

howsit guys,
if any vendors has plastic or ceramic drip tips please let me know .
possible pics and prices will be great.

thanks


----------



## baksteen8168 (3/11/14)

Hey @Marzuq 

I saw some tips at VapeClub last week when I went to pick up my order. Plastic ones that look a lot like the stingray X tips in black or white. From what I have seen it looks and feels like quality.

It is not on their site, but maybe @JakesSA or @VapeGrrl could elaborate? Iirc it was R90 a tip?


----------

